# Obscura tabs



## Encephalon5 (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone have tabs for something other than incarnated, anticosmic overload, and orbital elements? I'm looking for choir of spirits in particular.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 31, 2010)

Its kinda difficult to tab his stuff because of his love of microtonal playing.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 31, 2010)

heavy7-665 said:


> Its kinda difficult to tab his stuff because of his love of microtonal playing.



Whynot just buy the tab book? It has everything in it. Well worth the money.


----------



## Auyard (Oct 31, 2010)

They have a bunch of GuitarPro tabs on ultimate-guitar.

EDIT: The Choir of Spirits tab only has Rhythm and Lead guitars. Could give you some help though from the Rhythm guitars.


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 13, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> Whynot just buy the tab book? It has everything in it. Well worth the money.



does the tab book include the bass tabs? i was under the impression that its guitars only.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Nov 13, 2010)

guy in latvia said:


> does the tab book include the bass tabs? i was under the impression that its guitars only.



Just guitars.
Its a shame. Jeroen is such a fantastic player.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, just guitars. Jeroen didn't want to tab out his parts. He thinks tabbing out stuff takes away the magic from the music. Also, it would be a little hard to tab since it's fretless. You won't get the same tones from a fretted bass. So most likely you'll never see tabs from Jeroen.


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 14, 2010)

^exactly what i thought, shame.


----------

